# Uncontrollable crying



## PsycStudent (Apr 5, 2007)

I know someone who cries all the time.  Any time you say something that is slightly negative to her, her eyes get all red and teary.  Is this a symptom of depression?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 6, 2007)

It could be. It could also be just someone who is insecure and hypersensitive to criticism. 

By the way, welcome to the Psychlinks Forum.


----------

